# Race Valeting - Subaru Impreza RB5 (no:230) Protection detail Dodo Supernatural



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Todays detail was a bit of a short notice booking, The owner was going to the subaru rally at Castle Combe on Saturday and due to a back injury he couldn't clean it himself.

The car was booked in for a stage 1 detail (protection) and maybe being booked in for a full correction once its had a few marks sorted out at the bodyshop.










On first inspection this morning the car was looking in pretty good shape just a few weeks worth of dirt but on a silver/grey it didn't show too bad until at the washing stage.

heres a few befores:



























































































Firstly the wheels were cleaned using some weak smartwheels and some APC with a selection of brushes, the tyres were cleaned using some APC also aswell as the arches.

Then the door/boot shut was cleaned using some apc, and then I tackled the engine using some degreaser and then highstyle for dressing the plastics.

Befores:





































Afters:



















Next stage was a citrus-pre wash, the lower of the car was sprayed and left for 5 mins then rinsed to remove the excess dirt/grime.

Then the car was snow foamed using an APC solution to remove the old protection.





































This was left to dwell for 8 mins then rinsed, the car was then washed 2bm with wool mitt and some CG extreme wash'n'wax and then rinsed.

Then I clayed the car using some new Swissvax clay










Sorry no after pics of the clay totally forgot :devil: Did remove a fair bit though, the owner was very shocked as he thought the paintwork was pretty clean.

The carw as then re-washed again and dried using miracle drying towel and last touch.

Next stage was a paint cleanse, for this I used some Z y m o l hdcleanse this was done in small areas at a time to ensure easy buffing off.

Once the cars paintwork was cleansed I then put 2 layers of CG sealant followed by 2 layers of Dodo supernatural, each layer of wax was left for approx 1 hr to cure before buffing. While i was waiting for it to cure I got on with the dressing of the tyres/arches/mudflaps and cleaning the windows.

The exhaust was then polished using some megs nxt metal polish.

Before:










After:










And then finally given a quick spritz with some Zy m o l field glaze.

And now for some final pics:






























































































































































































The pictures don't do it any justice the fleck of the metallic was amazing in the sunlight.

Total time was 7 hrs

Thanks for looking Paul​


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking great Paul, told ya SN is the way to go
Guess he's going to Rally Day then at CC?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Tim



Race Valeting said:


> The owner was going to the subaru rally at Castle Combe on Saturday


You just been looking at pics again


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant work, awesome car :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks Tim


Was thinking of my 22B at the Rally day actually mate 2nd in from left..









Now I'll leave the thread alone:lol:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice work Paul, looks very nice.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous work:thumb: cracking finish on the subaru:argie: one of my favourite models


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Kumho's on an Impreza.............. oh dear


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments chaps


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome work on a awesome car.... :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work on an awesome car.:thumb:

Really like the RB5, came really close to buying one.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent work Paul.:thumb:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

great job there paul :thumb:.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Mmmhhh Impreza goodness


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Clarkep said:


> Kumho's on an Impreza.............. oh dear


LOL, a 1999 Impreza isn't a Veyron, so why would the 'budget' end of performance tyres be a problem. Personally after having had 3 Imprezas over the last 10 years and trying various tyres (michlelin Ps2s, Pirelli P Zero, Toyo T1, Yokohama etc) i actually found some of the cheaper alternatives to outperform the more expensive end (especially the P-Zeros!). Some of the lastest line of Kumhos are actually very good. Think i'm going to try some alternatives to the standard Michelins on my M3 now, please don't look down on me for this  .

Back on topic.... superb looking RB5, getting rarer to see a classic Impreza that hasn't been molested by idiots with lexus lights and other tacky add ons.

Tony.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great work


----------



## Rikimaru (Aug 1, 2008)

You've done a great job on that RB5. Looks awesome!



Tone Loc said:


> getting rarer to see a classic Impreza that hasn't been molested by idiots with lexus lights and other tacky add ons.
> 
> Tony.


Here, here. I like them looking as standard as possible. My RA exterior is standard and staying that way.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Rikimaru said:


> Here, here. I like them looking as standard as possible. My RA exterior is standard and staying that way.


RA, nice. My UK Turbo too...engine won't be if I have anything to do with it!


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Tone Loc said:


> LOL, a 1999 Impreza isn't a Veyron, so why would the 'budget' end of performance tyres be a problem. Personally after having had 3 Imprezas over the last 10 years and trying various tyres (michlelin Ps2s, Pirelli P Zero, Toyo T1, Yokohama etc) i actually found some of the cheaper alternatives to outperform the more expensive end (especially the P-Zeros!). Some of the lastest line of Kumhos are actually very good. Think i'm going to try some alternatives to the standard Michelins on my M3 now, please don't look down on me for this  .
> 
> Back on topic.... superb looking RB5, getting rarer to see a classic Impreza that hasn't been molested by idiots with lexus lights and other tacky add ons.
> 
> Tony.


'' IT'S YOUR MONEY, IT'S YOUR CHOICE'' (as Delboy would say)................ but please......... an Impreza IS a performance car (designed ''and'' built with NOTHING other than this in mind), therefore fitting ANYTHING other than top of the line tyres IMO is completely pointless (did Subraru fit Kumho's ?) of course not... they knew better............ if YOU like to count the pennies in order to make yourself feel better but ultimatley sacrifice performance then read the opening ''COMMENT''.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Clarkep said:


> '' IT'S YOUR MONEY, IT'S YOUR CHOICE'' (as Delboy would say)................ but please......... an Impreza IS a performance car (designed ''and'' built with NOTHING other than this in mind), therefore fitting ANYTHING other than top of the line tyres IMO is completely pointless (did Subraru fit Kumho's ?) of course not... they knew better............ if YOU like to count the pennies in order to make yourself feel better but ultimatley sacrifice performance then read the opening ''COMMENT''.


Lots of people are happy with Kumho's on the Impreza. Having said that I don't know what model's on this car, but 'tar and brush' come into mind...


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

:thumb: Great results.


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Clarkep said:


> '' IT'S YOUR MONEY, IT'S YOUR CHOICE'' (as Delboy would say)................ but please......... an Impreza IS a performance car (designed ''and'' built with NOTHING other than this in mind), therefore fitting ANYTHING other than top of the line tyres IMO is completely pointless (did Subraru fit Kumho's ?) of course not... they knew better............ if YOU like to count the pennies in order to make yourself feel better but ultimatley sacrifice performance then read the opening ''COMMENT''.


Agree an Impreza is a performance car, so fit performance tyres that perform. I found the most expensive tyres i fitted on my classic impreza (P Zeros) to fall flat on their face performance wise in anything but dry conditions. Toyo T1s performed far better but cost £25 per corner less. So should i buy something that actually performs better or just because it has a 'name' . So i saved pennies but increased the performance. If YOU want to get fed marketing cr*p so you buy the most expensive tyres but not the best performance then go ahead, personnally i'll spend the money to try different brands out and then judge for myself, not just spout 'oh Kumho they must be rubbish' with out actually having experience of them.

Saying that the best tyres i tried on my Hawkeye Impreza were Michelin PS2s, which did happen to be the most expensive 

The moral of the above is don't judge a product on its name alone, most expensive doesn't mean best performing (and that's speaking from experience.... 10 years and 7 different tyre brands on Imprezas).

Tony.

PS sorry to bring it off topic again.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work Paul.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Tone Loc said:


> The moral of the above is don't judge a product on its name alone, most expensive doesn't mean best performing (and that's speaking from experience.... 10 years and 7 different tyre brands on Imprezas).
> 
> Tony.
> 
> PS sorry to bring it off topic again.


Agreed

its very easy to buy into the brand snobbery with tyres and to automatically assume that if its name without a rep, then the tyre is going to be rubbish

Prime example is vredstein.

Hands up who had heard of them before the Evo Tyre test last year ? not many i bet. But they beat the bridgestone RE050 (standardfitment on imprezas) the michelin pilot sport and the pirelli p zero nero (both considerably more exepensive.

Just goes to show that standard fitment at the time of first production, or biggest and more expensive brand isnt always best.#

Full test in pdf form here

http://www.liam27.com/stuff/EVO_TyreTest_2007_GTI.pdf


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice job mate


----------



## Rb5230 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Rb5*

Just thought I'd Google my car and this popped up. I have owned it for around 6years so this must have been shortly before I bought it.

It's a shame the pics have disappeared. The car is now cleaner than ever having had a full paint job and my fussy ocd dedicated to it.

Holy thread resurrection etc...


----------

